# Neue Graka + Netzteil



## MarcelSchulz (18. November 2011)

Moin,
da in meinem jetzigen PC die hd4850 1GB langsam zu langsam wird würde ich gerne auf was neueres und zukunftsicheres umsteigen:
Gedacht hätte ich an:
2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop

Mein restliche hardware + Fotos des tower (noch wichtig!) findet ihr hier:
sysProfile: ID: 125918 - Blackcan

Nun da mein jetziges NT no name ist und auch keine sicherungen etc. haben wäre ein neues NT ratsam daher dachte ich an: 
530W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Nun kommen bei mir mehrere Fragen auf:
1. Passen alle anschlüsse des NT? sprich, Mobo, Festplatten, grafikkarte etc.?
2. Reicht der Strom, dass das NT liefert?
3. Passt das NT in den tower
4. Passt die Grafikkarte überhaupt in den Tower?

Wenn es hilft mache ich auch gerne nochmal neue Screenshots aus anderen blickwinkeln.
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. November 2011)

Also deine alte Karte ist ja schon etwas "knapp", und die HD 6950 ist da noch n Stück länger...du musst vielleicht wenn du Pech hast was absägen,
is aber nicht so schlimm...
Netzteil: Antec Current Gamer 520W
             1. Ganz sicher
             2. Ja, das reicht locker aus.
             3. Ja, das Antec hat den ATX-Format, das passt rein
             4. siehe weiter oben


----------



## MarcelSchulz (18. November 2011)

Würde die Grafikkarte vielleicht rein passen wenn ich die eine festplatte eins weiter nach oben mache?


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. November 2011)

Also die 6950er ist mit dem rausstehenden Kühler 29cm lang. Zu der HD 4850 finde ich leider keine Längenangaben.
Du musst selber mal ausmessen ob dein Gehäuse noch ca. 30 cm Platz hat.


----------



## MarcelSchulz (18. November 2011)

Also von der länge vermutlich ja...  nur das problem das ich sehe das die HDD schächte doch recht eng sind und die hd4850 schon nur sehr knapp von der breite reingeht ob die hd6950 da überhaupt reinpasst... joa würd ich einfach mal stark bezweifeln


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. November 2011)

die grafikkarte müsste passen, hat eine länge von 27 bis 29 cm, du kannst ja mal nachmessen, ob das bei dir passt, da im sysprofile leider nicht dein gehäuse vermerkt ist, zumindest habe ich nichts auf den ersten blick gefunden.


----------



## MarcelSchulz (18. November 2011)

wie oben geschrieben von der länge MÜSSTE es (hab hd4850 gemessen CA.  16 - 17 cm)  und dann gehts ja noch weiter wenn ich ein schacht frei mach nur wo ich wie gesagt das problem sehe ist das der hdd schacht evlt. zu eng ist

Edit: und was mach ich nun? sägen würde ich seeeehr ungern.... d.h. andere graka oder neuen Tower
1. könnte mir wer ne äquivalente oder bessere graka empfehlen? budget wäre max. 300 euro (Das NT muss natürlich passen^^)
möglichkeit 2:
Neuen tower, welchen könntet ihr mir denn dann empfehlen in dem alles reinpasst? und könnte ich meine lüfter weiterhin verwenden oder sind schon welche eingebaut


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2011)

Die Nvidia GTX 560 Ti wäre in etwa vergleichbar gut - wichtig ist das "Ti", denn die GTX 560 ohne Ti ist deutlich schwächer, unterhalb einer AMD 6870. Aber keine Ahnung, wie lang die ist.

Wegen des Gehäuses: also, zur Not kann man da doch sicher auch ein Stück vom Festplatten-käfig wegflexen, oder nicht? Ich würde das einfach mal testen, vlt. reicht es ja schon, eine HDD höher einzubauen. Und falls es nicht klappt: das billigste Gehäuse, bei dem das Geld nicht rausgeschmissen ist, wäre so was wie das Xigmatek Asgard oder Sharkoon Rebel 9. Da sind auch 1-2 Lüfter schon dabei, Du kannst aber natürlich Deine alten verwenden. Die Gehäuse kosten um die 30-40€

Wenn es mehr kosten darf zB Antec Threehundred oder ein CM Storm (da gibt es mehrere) usw - die kosten dann eher ab 50€, und nach oben hin kannst Du auch mehrere Hundert Euro loswerden, wenn Du willst


----------



## MarcelSchulz (18. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Nvidia GTX 560 Ti wäre in etwa vergleichbar gut - wichtig ist das "Ti", denn die GTX 560 ohne Ti ist deutlich schwächer, unterhalb einer AMD 6870. Aber keine Ahnung, wie lang die ist.
> 
> Wegen des Gehäuses: also, zur Not kann man da doch sicher auch ein Stück vom Festplatten-käfig wegflexen, oder nicht? Ich würde das einfach mal testen, vlt. reicht es ja schon, eine HDD höher einzubauen. Und falls es nicht klappt: das billigste Gehäuse, bei dem das Geld nicht rausgeschmissen ist, wäre so was wie das Xigmatek Asgard oder Sharkoon Rebel 9. Da sind auch 1-2 Lüfter schon dabei, Du kannst aber natürlich Deine alten verwenden. Die Gehäuse kosten um die 30-40€
> 
> Wenn es mehr kosten darf zB Antec Threehundred oder ein CM Storm (da gibt es mehrere) usw - die kosten dann eher ab 50€, und nach oben hin kannst Du auch mehrere Hundert Euro loswerden, wenn Du willst



Dann mach ich es so das ich die karte + nt kaufe und zur not ein neues Tower^^
dann stellst sich mir nur noch die frage worauf osllte man beim tower kauf achten? ATX von der größe nehme ich an oder?


----------



## svd (18. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn es mehr kosten darf zB Antec Threehundred oder ein CM Storm (da gibt es mehrere) usw - die kosten dann eher ab 50€, und nach oben hin kannst Du auch mehrere Hundert Euro loswerden, wenn Du willst



Herbboy's "Storm Scout" von Cooler Master ist ein exzellentes Gehäuse (wenn gehobene Preisklasse drin ist). Drei vorinstallierte Lüfter,
schwarzer Innenraum, Schnellverschlüsse für Slotblenden und Laufwerke, Festplattenentkopplern, etc.
Für knapp 80€ bekommst du ein gut ausgestattetes Gehäuse, wo bei sehr günstigen Alternativen evtl noch relativ hohe Folgekosten anfallen (allein für ordentliche Gehäuselüfter kannst du bald paar Zehner ausgeben...).

Das "Threehundred" mag lange Grafikkarten (die fast an den 30cm kratzen) überhaupt nicht. Da ist dann schnell der fixe Festplattenkäfig im Weg...


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2011)

Ja, achte auf ATX . Als Größe nimm man Midi, das umfasst die typischen Standardgrößen, wobei es auch da sehr kleine Gehäuse gibt und auch große, die fast schon eher unter den Begriff "Tower" fallen würden. Schau beim Kauf halt vlt. vorher mal die genauen Maße an, oder auch das Innendesign. Bei meinem CM Storm Scout sind die Festplatten zum Beispiel "quer" im PC, das heißt man schiebt sie von außen durch offene Seitenteil rein und NICHT quasi vom Mainboard aus. Die Strom+Datenstecker sind dann wiederum zu erreichen, wenn man das andere Seitenteil abnimmt. Hier kannst Du rechts unten vlt besser verstehen, wenn Du siehst statt es Dir vorstellen zu müssen  http://www.freemodding.it/recensioni/cm-storm-scout/cm-storm-scout-005.jpg

Man muss also, wenn man nur am Board oder so was ändert, bei den Festplatten nichts ändern. Oft muss man ja für den Einbau einer neuen Grafikkarte oder CPU oder so bei den Festplatten erstmal alles abstecken, und genug PLatz zum "Rangieren" zu haben.


----------



## MarcelSchulz (18. November 2011)

Das wäre nun dieser CM storm der sieht doch echt gut aus vor allem das mit den festlatten stelle ich mir verdammt praktisch vor.
Nur der hat ja nur 27 CM das wären ja eigentlich zu wenig für die hd6950


----------



## svd (18. November 2011)

Ohje, dann müsstest du noch einen Dremel mitbestellen.


----------



## MarcelSchulz (18. November 2011)

naja nee flexen würde ich sehr ungern dann lieber ein passender tower oder eine äquivalente grafikkarte, wüsste denn jemand hier spontan ein Tower bei dem alles sitzt und in dem auch die hd6950 rein passt?

übrigens danke ich alle für die ausführliche und freundliche hilfe


----------



## svd (18. November 2011)

Hmm, dieses Manko beim "Scout" hat Cooler Master zB beim "Storm Enforcer" (mit blauem Lüfter hätte es etwas Dead Spaciges an sich) behoben, wo der Festpattenkäfig quasi geteilt ist und sich die oberen zwei Drittel bei Bedarf abmontieren lassen. Es bleibt noch ein Käfig für zwei Platten über. Zusätzliche könnten aber immer noch in 5.25" Schächten verbaut werden.

Und auch das "CM 690 II" hat genügend Platz für die Grafikkarte(n).


----------



## MarcelSchulz (18. November 2011)

das wäre das?
CM 690 II Advanced


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. November 2011)

müsste passen, ein gehäuse, welches auch passt, ist das Lancool k58 - um die 60€ zu haben, saubere verarbeitung, komplett toolless und entkoppelt. blinkt aber nicht so schön wie die CM


----------



## MarcelSchulz (18. November 2011)

Bei denen sind alle keine Lüfter mit dabei oder?
und wüsste einer wie groß die GTX 560 ti im vergleich wäre? würde sonst nämlich zur 560 TI greifen da auf ein kompletten aus und einbau hätte ich nicht sonderlich viel lust


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. November 2011)

beim lancool sind 2 lüfter dabei.
die gtx560ti ist im referenz design etwas über 23 cm lang. custom PCB haben ne länge bis zu 27cm.
€: der ein und ausbau bei einem toolless gehäuse ist in unter 20 minuten zu schaffen, dafür ist alles sauber aufgeräumt


----------



## svd (18. November 2011)

Ja, genau. Es gibt auch eine 690 II Lite Version, der zB der 140mm Lüfter im Deckel fehlt und auch einige Anschlüsse innen und außen.
(Und eine PCGH Version komplettin weiß, falls du ne Hello Kitty aufmalen möchtest.)

Aber wenn's schon an den 100€ kratzt, kannst du auch zB das "Corsair Carbide 500R" ansehen.


edit: Mmh, Lancool, die vergess ich immer, zu Unrecht.  Eine Lian Li Tochtergesellschaft. Gute Verarbeitung, viel Platz, schönes Gewicht (weil Stahl, statt Alu und deshalb günstiger als LL). Und wenn's kein Fenster hat, ist es eh wurscht, wie es innen aussieht.


----------



## MarcelSchulz (18. November 2011)

So langsam verliere ich echt den überblick XD  also um es mal zusammen zu fassen:
die GTX 560 TI ist normal um die 23 cm und im custom PCB bis zu 27 cm
und folgende gehäuse haben genug platz (mit lüfter)
CM 690 II
Lancool k58
gehäuse mit / ohne lüfter (?)
"Corsair Carbide 500R"

sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2011)

Das CM 690 gibt es auch als "Lite"-Version, ich weiß nicht, ob das Advanced den Mehrpreis wert ist. Zudem gäb es das auch soweiso ab 80€ in anderen Shops: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (RC-692-KKN2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland zB beim bewährten hardwareversand.de sind es 90€ + 5€ Versand.

Schau Dir ach mal das hier an, sieht auch solide aus - musst mal die Innenmaße genauer begutachten. HAF 912 Plus auch das gibt es zB bei hardwareversand billiger, aber in dem Fall nur ein bisschen preiswerter: Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (RC-912P-KKN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Aber nebenbei: sind die Maße für die Graka dann mit oder ohne Slotblech?


----------



## svd (18. November 2011)

Müsste schon mit Slotblech sein, oder? Sonst weißt du ja nicht, wo du den Zollstock ansetzen sollst?

Wenn du eine GTX560Ti kaufen möchtest, und keine Fixierung auf ein extrem übertaktetes Modell hast, empfiehlt sich ohnehin ein Modell in nVidias hervorragendem Referenzdesign. Das hat bloß 23cm, ist also hübsch kompakt und passt praktisch in jedes normale Midi Gehäuse.


----------



## MarcelSchulz (18. November 2011)

ich denke ich greif dann zur normalen gtx 560 ti mit 23 cm hätte mir da jemand ein link bei mindfactory oder alternate nicht das ich am ende das falsche auswähle^^


----------



## svd (18. November 2011)

Also, absolut "falsch" kannst du, solange du keine 560 ohne Ti erwischt, eh nicht liegen. Die vielen unterschiedlichen Modelle sind mir auch immer ein Gräuel.

Persönlich, würde ich dieser Karte von EVGA den Vorzug geben.


----------



## MarcelSchulz (18. November 2011)

hab mich nun für die entschieden weil 2GB vram^^
Zotac GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-50307-10M) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ich danke alle herzlich für ihre hilfe bei meinem "problem"  Vielen Dank!


----------

